# With the #1 pick...



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

It's way too early to discuss this, but why should that stop us? It's not like we've got the playoffs to discuss...


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I really had to debate between Bargnani and Aldridge. It's so hard to tell at this point, but my gut feeling based on the legit numbers Bargnani is putting up in Europe is that he should be at the top of our draft board.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I chose Aldridge because I think he'll be a stud at some point. My only question would be this;;;;;


Why in the **** is Brandon Roy on this list??????


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Does Morrison remind anyone else of Mark Madsen with a jumper?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Does Morrison remind anyone else of Mark Madsen with a jumper?



LOL sadly Madsen is a much better defender.


----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't know enough about any of the players to make my decision yet, I just picked Aldridge because his name was first on the list, lol. Just kidding, just kidding. Aldridge is my #1 choice right now, but don't chisel that into stone just yet. I want to hear Nate's take on the various available players before I decide to agree with his decision.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

no not at all and that clearly was meant to bait in zagsfan

i voted for lamarcus as much as i love Ammo

6'11 with post moves and a solid 18 foot J.....and his physical tools speak for themselves


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

if lamarcus had adam's competitveness and drive then there wouldnt even be a discussion and that is why adam continues to be a factor in my overall decision

when i play the game of basketball and make similar type decisions (for my intramural squad for example) i tend to favor guys that i would not mind going into a fox hole with


not comparing war and basketball cause there is no real world similarities (throw that in there for the PC freaks) but you get what i am sayin


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Schilly said:


> Does Morrison remind anyone else of Mark Madsen with a jumper?


Have to disagree Schil...I don't see any simalarities other then them both being white really...

Their games are completely different IMO...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Does Morrison remind anyone else of Mark Madsen with a jumper?


Please tell me you are joking....

There is no similarities what so ever....not even close.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Please tell me you are joking....
> 
> There is no similarities what so ever....not even close.



Hmmm, careful.

1. Both white
2. Both played callege ball on the west coast
3. Both were intrical parts of their college teams
4. Both 1st round picks
5. Both smart
6. Both rumored to have a drinking problem
7. Both don't pass well
8. Both don't run well
9. Both aren't swift of feet defensively
10. Both intense


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Hmmm, careful.
> 
> 1. Both white
> 2. Both played callege ball on the west coast
> ...


Most of those comparisons aren't indicative of anything...and I thought we were talking about their style of game, not stuff that have nothing to do with basketball...

The only person I have heard suggest that he has a drinking problem was some kid on this board who heard it from a friend, of a friends, pediatrician in laws cousins, moms, sugar daddy.....and even they weren't certain that he was....

he's not. stupid rumor. gullable people.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok, OK I was joking to some extent, but not as much as you might think. I was serious about the way he moves and his borderline spastic energetic. I would be thrilled if Adam parlayed his abilities into a Chris Mullin calibre player.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

The "Trade the Pick" option should be everyones choice if they get to make up the trade. 

I say trade our #1 pick for LeBron and Luke Jackson, we'll throw in Lenard or someone else to make the numbers match up. 

If I don't know the trade, it's pretty hard for me to pick that option.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Hmmm, careful.
> 
> 1. Both white
> 2. Both played callege ball on the west coast
> ...


The big question is...can Morrison dance as well as Madsen. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I think that was one of the funniest things I have ever seen..


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Most of those comparisons aren't indicative of anything...and I thought we were talking about their style of game, not stuff that have nothing to do with basketball...
> 
> The only person I have heard suggest that he has a drinking problem was some kid on this board who heard it from a friend, of a friends, pediatrician in laws cousins, moms, sugar daddy.....and even they weren't certain that he was....
> 
> he's not. stupid rumor. gullable people.



Actually everything on that list has to do with basketball. Even the drinking prblem true or not.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> Does Morrison remind anyone else of Mark Madsen with a jumper?


now that you're off the morrison bandwagon, are you going to continue to make semi ignorant comments about him?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Hmmm, careful.
> 
> 1. Both white
> 2. Both played callege ball on the west coast
> 3. Both were intrical parts of their college teams


both averaged under 12 ppg in college.

oh wait, thats Madsen.

Both were all americans. Oh wait, thats Morrison.
Both were in the running for POTY...oh wait, thats Morrison.



> 4. Both 1st round picks
> 5. Both smart
> 6. Both rumored to have a drinking problem


Oh look at me, I can make up rumors too.

both rumored to eat babies. 


> 7. Both don't pass well
> 8. Both don't run well
> 9. Both aren't swift of feet defensively
> 10. Both intense


actually, Morrison is a better passter than he's given credit for. And it's not like Gay, Aldrige or Bargani are magic in training here. Lets not pick out something negative (percieved or not) about one player as tho it's any different in the others.

The only thing that morrison and madsen have in common (besides both being white players) is that their last names start with the letter m. There games in college weren't even remotely alike.

Sometimes I kind of get the idea fans say things about Morrison just to bait Zagsfan into a debate. 

Anymore comments like this, and those threads will be cloed or locked (and the reverse is too, zagsfan).


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> now that you're off the morrison bandwagon, are you going to continue to make semi ignorant comments about him?


Come on, I justified my stance on that. Differing opinion ignorant doesn't always make.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> Come on, I justified my stance on that. Differing opinion ignorant doesn't always make.


mark madsen is a hustle scrappy player, who has to bust his *** off to get 12 ppg in college.

Morrison isn't a hustle scrappy player, who farts and gets 12 ppg in college.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I voted for Rudy Gay. Although I'm certainly not set in stone. I want to see more of Bargnani. I am far from sold on Morrison or Aldridge at the next level.

I love Gay's athleticism and his size and I think that he's a pretty good shooter, too. Add in his youth and I think that he's got the best chance to be an eventual superstar out of this year's draft, and I think that's what Portland should be trying to get.

Ed O.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Lamarcus Aldridge by far. Dude is a freak and when there is guy as tall as him that should be good, you have to take him. Always take size over small


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

trade it, im not excited whatsoever about this draft.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> both averaged under 12 ppg in college.
> 
> oh wait, thats Madsen.
> 
> ...



I can't believe I left out the obvious M last name. I didn't make up the rumor by the way. Don't shoot the messanger. If the question was posed to what they don't have in common my list would have been at least as long, but that wasn't his argument.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

I have LONG advocated trading out of this draft. Not that I think there aren't ANY good players to be had. I just wanted to do that, if we could trade/package the pick for an unrestricted pick from a probable lottery team in 2007. That way we could have two shots at Greg Oden.

Our roster is so messed up, I did not see any player in the 2006 draft that was going to boost us into a quick turnaround, thus I don't value the pick that highly.

I felt the best chance to make that trade was last summer, when all those GMs of bad teams can easily convince themselves they will be out of the lotto in 2007. That is harder to do now, but if we have the No #1 pick in the bag, and a (bad) team thinks the guy on the board they want will do the trick and assure them of being out of the lottery in 07, they might do it. Isiah did it, but then again, he is completely insane, and unfortunately isn't allowed to make the same mistake two years running.

If we get the number #1 pick, and keep it, and use it, who do I want? Not sure yet. I pegged Aldridge as our number 1 some time ago, but Barganni, Rudy Gay and the dark horse Morrison are all in the running depending on the workouts & tests rumors. And I need to see a lot more info about all of them. None of them has peeled away from the pack yet.

Last year was easy pie for me. Bogut if you really need a 7 footer, and Chris Paul if you don't. 2007 will be an easy pie pick for no 1 too.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Trade for a 2007 first rounder then hopefully oden.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Trade it. Nobody I see is ready to contribute and the Blazers already have a bunch of "prospects".


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

I went bargs but if we could trade to #3 plus a 07 pick that would be great too


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I was just checking out draft express.com and i looked at the mock it has us taking gay hawks taking morrison.
I checked out morrisons profile weaknesses are defense.Roy supposedly has a bad knee that took away some explosiveness.Baragni is too skinny and will get pushed around.Will take a while to get those skills.
Really i dont see anyone that is definetly is a slam dunk besides oden.Trade the first this year for a first next year maybe charlotte or atlanta if we can trade our detroit pick this year for a first round pick of a team that has less wins but next year will be making a playof run and will need a pick this year and doesnt want to wait on a prospect.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh yeah i forgot to add that in the 07 draft tons of big men and aldridge has a bad knee.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Aldridge or maybe Morrison. Bargnani looks like a stiff wind will push him around and Gay is about as consistent as ohhhh.... Darius Miles.

Aren't there any more high school players we can draft?.. Let's do that!


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Zidane said:


> Trade for a 2007 first rounder then hopefully oden.


Much easier said then done. Other teams want Oden just as much as we do. They won't give us their pick if they think they might be giving away Oden. That is the kind of trade that will get a GM fired real quick. You have to make a trade with a team that thinks it is going to be a playoff team, and out of the lottery, but we think they will be real bad.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh, good point Seattle?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Important Reminder: Portland will probably be top 10 next year too.

Carry on.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I voted _trade it_ without even knowing _what for_. If that would turn out to be another likely 2007 lotto selection, then of course. But if I had to chose one actual player, I'd want to know everyone's measurements and whatnot. If Aldridge and/or Bargnani are over 6'10 barefoot then I'm more inclined to believe that they could eventually guard the low post and coexist with Zach. Besides that, if they turn out to be 6'10+ I think both of those guys should become solid frontcourt players (I'm going mostly off of others opinions on Bargnani btw... I've only seen clips). I like Aldridge's length and versatility as a 4/5 to round out a bigs rotation, but still...

Gay I see as a more coordinated Travis. He obviously has a ton of physical talent... it would be interesting to hear what his coaches and peers say about him personally (not in sound bites). 

Morrison is a gunner who would need to be the featured scorer to be effective... I think he'll also need a shotblocker (or two) alongside him. Upside and downside in one guy.

Anyways, I'm not all that impressed with the guys who are projected to be in this next draft... make me an offer

STOMP


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I picked Morrison. I liked what I seen of him in the first tournament game. I was impressed by his passing and he came through in the clutch. I also like his emotion but hope he lays off hitting his head with the basketball. 

But I haven't seen any of the other players so I'm just going by that one game and what I've read.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I picked "other" not because I know who I want, just because there are other possibilities depending on how they play in the tourny and in workouts. Noah for one. He might really be the best pick out there. I have not made up my mind. I do not want to trade the pick because we need talent so bad right now that we can't take a risk that the team we trade with doesent start doing better and saddle us with a #10 or so pick in 2007. As we stand now, we can get a good player this year and still have a good shot next year. 2 or 3 years from now we should have a heck of a lot of good talent in place(and no blazermainia left)


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

When I saw Morrison banging his head against the ball to punish himself, I thought of Dobbie (from the Harry Potter movie) and wanted to give him an article of clothing. Bad Dobbie!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

graybeard said:


> When I saw Morrison banging his head against the ball to punish himself, I thought of Dobbie (from the Harry Potter movie) and wanted to give him an article of clothing. Bad Dobbie!


I thought of someone who is about to go nutso. almost like a temper tantrum..


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Anyone know a place to find hand size? Seems to be especially important for a post player.
If we can get an unprotected 2007 pick, trade it. Otherwise, BPA, and it's too early to see who that is.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I think it is tough to call b\t 4 players....Morrison, Aldridge, Gay & Bargnani

each has question marks..but I am more convinced than ever that attitude\drive mean a lot more than a players' potential ceiling...

Gay may have all the tools GM's are looking for but his drive is suspect, Isn't this the same questions we have regarding Darius Miles and even Travis Outlaw to some extent? Now granted, I think Gay is probably better than either of those two, but is he THAT much better? I am not sure about that....

Aldridge has good size and good mobility, but he is really a lackluster player, heck PJ Tucker looks better than Aldridge does...Yeah he has good size, but he is a floater IMO, again another guy whose drive\motor I question. But when in doubt, they say to go big, but I don't have a good "feeling" for him, for lack of a better word. I just don't think he will be that good of a pro. I could see him ending up more like Stromile Swift (career wise- not playstyle wise) than Chris Bosh..

Bargnani is the real wildcard, I just don't know enough or have seen nearly enough about him, but I will say that I cannot stand the "next Nowitzki" comparisons, that is as asinine of a comparison as looking for the "next Jordan"...That being said, in the sort of "best of Bargnani" videos out on the internet...he certainly looks impressive, he can shoot, he looks really quick to me, he is aggressive which is important aspect for a european player IMO, but man...the NBA is FULL of these guys...none of whom has come close to sniffing Nowitzki, let alone Gasol....I have to trust that if POR picks him, Pritchard and his scouts know what the heck they are doing...and if they do, I seriously doubt he will come in and produce right away, I predict another 2-3 (minimum) project...Which may not be a bad idea if POR is counting on 2007 to further develop this team, just not very fun to sit through for fans...

I picked Morrison as POR #1 guy, and I fully realize that he could bust in the NBA, or more likely look incredibly mediocre...but then again ANY of the 4 players easily could do that. I think Morrison will be able to score effectively in the NBA, he is just too creative with the ball, and has a good enough jumper and diverse assortment of crafty shots not too be able too score IMO. I also think that like college, he will be able to get a lot of favorable calls...he has an uncanny knack for creating contact and flailing enough to draw attention to himself and get a foul called...and he has...going in...ther reputation of a scorer and I do think that intentionally or not, that will help him get calls his way...He will be a frustrating matchup for defenders b\c of his constant motion on offense, his flailing and just plain periodic weird behavior...

But what he has in spades over the other 3 players is DRIVE, and even if he struggles more in the NBA and is not nearly the scorer he was in college, his drive will make him an effective NBA player, and I know it is redundant to state again, but for me, I'd take the guy who hustles his a$$ off every night, never gives up, hates to lose, and just has that inner drive over a guy whose measurables are better, but whose pilot light is intermittable. You can't teach, instill or develop drive IMO, a player either has it or has to find it themselves...I don't know about Bargnani, but Aldridge and Gay CLEARLY don't display that consistently or as intense as Morrison does..and that is foremost among many reasons why I would take Morrision #1.

The only trade I would like to see (I think getting 2007 "lotto" pick is a moot point at this juncture) would be POR trading their assumed 1st pick and a player (homeboy Miles would be prefered) to CHI for NY pick and CHI pick...essentially trading down to #3 or #4 and a pick from #7-#11, of course this deal is a LOT more appealing, to me at least if CHi pick is in the #7-#9 range than if it is #11-#13.

CHI could get Aldridge and Miles? and POR could get ONE of Morrison\Gay\Bargnani and then another guy like Shelden Willams\Roy\Redick\Splitter\Carney\Noah\Foye\O'Bryant and maybe a player or two from CHI...

Oh yeah and still be in lottosville for 2007, but then again, I think POR is headed there regardless of whom they pick this year...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

noah is raising his stock big time!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Looks like the people have spoken...

:angel:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Looks like the people have spoken...
> 
> :angel:



Yes, the uninformed ones.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Yes, the uninformed ones.


is that what you'd like to think...


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Trade the pick for an additional pick in the 2007 draft.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> is that what you'd like to think...


No, I honestly believe that. Drafting Morrison #1 overall would be a horrible move by management. Some regard him as a player that might struggle at the next level. I'm not sure why you would risk the #1 overall pick on a player like that. If he's there at #3 or whatever and we have a shot at him then I say ok, but I'm not sure you turn down Aldridge or Gay who are projected....( I know our whole team is like that) to be great in a few years. Then again Morrison might be better than both of them combined. I just don't think he is worth the first overall pick. However whomever the team drafts I will be crossing my fingers that they turn out great. None of the players at the top of the draft are a clear cut no brainer.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> No, I honestly believe that. Drafting Morrison #1 overall would be a horrible move by management. *Some regard him as a player that might struggle at the next level.* I'm not sure why you would risk the #1 overall pick on a player like that. If he's there at #3 or whatever and we have a shot at him then I say ok, but I'm not sure you turn down Aldridge or Gay who are projected....( I know our whole team is like that) to be great in a few years. Then again Morrison might be better than both of them combined. I just don't think he is worth the first overall pick. However whomever the team drafts I will be crossing my fingers that they turn out great. None of the players at the top of the draft are a clear cut no brainer.


Could you provide me with a couple links?....

I haven't found anybody who has said that...

and Skip Bayless doesn't count, he's been a Gonzaga hater for years...


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

graybeard said:


> When I saw Morrison banging his head against the ball to punish himself, I thought of Dobbie (from the Harry Potter movie) and wanted to give him an article of clothing. Bad Dobbie!


lol yeah i never realized that until u said it.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Could you provide me with a couple links?....
> 
> I haven't found anybody who has said that...
> 
> and Skip Bayless doesn't count, he's been a Gonzaga hater for years...


Skip bayless is a ****** the only person who i like on the show is woody paige hes cool.Tony kornheiser is a jerk first the seahawks now the zags.Horrible espn really knows how to ruin a great show like monday night football.Tony kornheiser as an commentator on monday night football that suckss really bad im gonna miss john and al.John may have said some weird things but i really liked him.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm tired to listen this kind of sentence: "Bargnani is a project and it will take 3 years"... :nonono: 

He's more ready than people believe and could surprise also in his rookie season (not like Gasol who was named rookie of the year but can do pretty well)...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Could you provide me with a couple links?....
> 
> I haven't found anybody who has said that...
> 
> and Skip Bayless doesn't count, he's been a Gonzaga hater for years...



Well since you are allowed to pick and choose who can say bad things about Morrison I'd go with Hoopshype.com. Their writeup on him says that he will only be average at the next level. I'm sure there are others as well, as well as countless publications that think he'll be good.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Courtney Paris! And as a bonus her twin sister Ashley comes with her.
Oh well.
But she has 32 consecutive double doubles, scored 28 points and grabbed 13 rebounds and blocked 6 shots in 21 minutes in her first NCAA game and she's all of 18. How good will she be at 21? 25?
And damn, that is one big girl! Her father was a 49ers offensive lineman and she has his build.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I voted for Lemarcus Aldrige for a few reasons:

1. He is one of the few guys that can help the Blazers take back the paint. Portland consistently gets out rebounded and pounded physically in the paint. Aldridge can help take care of that problem.

2. Aldridge patrols the paint. He is already a very aware defender with long arms and good reaction speed.

3. With the team present now, and Zach showing the ability to move outside some, it is important Portland find a good post threat. I actually think down the road that with Sebastian and Martell on the outside, Zach floating out some, and whoever is playing SF, it makes sense to get a guy who can help round out the offense. The center of the team often is left open for a top of the key jumper as well, and Aldridge can make that shot, giving another hole closed in the offense. Pryzbilla, Ratliff and Skinner can not hit that shot. Ring up another 4 buckets a game, easily.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

only problem about aldridge is his injured past a lot like bowie


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

With the controversy surrounding the Blazers staying in Portland and or being sold, it seems to me that Portland *needs* a playoff run next year. I do not think the team/city and its fans and media can stand another repeat of this year. 

Mainly because of the Media's influence on the casual fan's attitude to the team and the causal fan's main interest in winning, Portland needs an exciting year somehow. 

To me this means we need to either trade our picks and or a combo of players that will help the team the most toward that goal of getting respectable. 

Unless one of those college players can come in and give intstant life to the team, we need a very good veteran player or two. 

Since I do not know these college players that well I think we need to trade for a player or two.

gatorpops


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

gatorpops said:


> With the controversy surrounding the Blazers staying in Portland and or being sold, it seems to me that Portland *needs* a playoff run next year. I do not think the team/city and its fans and media can stand another repeat of this year.
> 
> Mainly because of the Media's influence on the casual fan's attitude to the team and the causal fan's main interest in winning, Portland needs an exciting year somehow.
> 
> ...


I think that it all depends on the # of our pick. If it's top 4, they probably keep it. 

But I'd bet that if they are able to make a trade it'll be someone currently on the team, who's played more than 5 years but under 7 feet tall and doesn't have a cheesy goatee.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

hehe that could be a lot of people


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> hehe that could be a lot of people


not really. only 3 players on the team have played over 5 years and are under 7 feet tall (who don't have a cheesy goatee).

Miles, Theo and Vashon.

Vashon is gone, so that leaves Theo and Miles.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Well since you are allowed to pick and choose who can say bad things about Morrison I'd go with Hoopshype.com. Their writeup on him says that he will only be average at the next level. I'm sure there are others as well, as well as countless publications that think he'll be good.


I've looked up and down, in and out over at Hoopshype and nothing to be found....

Quit making stuff up...it doesn't exist face it...


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I've looked up and down, in and out over at Hoopshype and nothing to be found....
> 
> Quit making stuff up...it doesn't exist face it...


Yeah, you're right. Nobody has EVER said Adam Morrison may struggle at the next level.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> Yeah, you're right. Nobody has EVER said Adam Morrison may struggle at the next level.


Oh wait, yea there has....Skip Bayless...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> I've looked up and down, in and out over at Hoopshype and nothing to be found....
> 
> Quit making stuff up...it doesn't exist face it...



Go to the 2006 draft portion of their site. Under Morrison which they have going 4th it says that while he can score from anywhere he will most likely be nothing more than average at the next level. I'm summarizing, but that's it in a nutshell. 

I would also appreciate in the future that just because you don't think something is true you don't call me a liar.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Go to the 2006 draft portion of their site. Under Morrison which they have going 4th it says that while he can score from anywhere he will most likely be nothing more than average at the next level. I'm summarizing, but that's it in a nutshell.
> 
> I would also appreciate in the future that just because you don't think something is true you don't call me a liar.


I thought we were talking about articles?

and if you're talking about their draft portion it says:



> The top scorer in the NCAA, Morrison can put the ball in the net from anywhere on the floor. Gets his shot off effortlessly thanks to his footwork, ballhandling skills and high release point on his shot. Passes, rebounds and leads his team. Tremendous passion. More athletic than he initially seems, but probably only average at the NBA level. Diabetic condition might be a cause for concern.


and compares him to Richard Hamilton...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> I thought we were talking about articles?
> 
> and if you're talking about their draft portion it says:
> 
> ...



Yes I know this already. You wanted to know where it said he would be average and I showed you.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Yes I know this already. You wanted to know where it said he would be average and I showed you.


Rip Hamilton is average?

He's a multiple all-star on a championship winning team...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Rip Hamilton is average?
> 
> He's a multiple all-star on a championship winning team...



I'm not saying Rip Hamilton is average. The summary of Morrison says he will be "probably only average at the NBA level" That's not me, it's hoopshype.com


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I'm not saying Rip Hamilton is average. The summary of Morrison says he will be "probably only average at the NBA level" That's not me, it's hoopshype.com


No its says he's an underrated *athletically* but probably only average at the NBA level....


try again.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> No its says he's an underrated *athletically* but probably only average at the NBA level....
> 
> 
> try again.



No, you've broken me. I feel you're too involved with whatever infatuation you have with Adam. When you are able to see his downside we can continue. Like I've said before he will be a good player, just don't know if he'll be great. As other people "in the know" have said also.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> No, you've broken me. I feel you're too involved with whatever infatuation you have with Adam. When you are able to see his downside we can continue. Like I've said before he will be a good player, just don't know if he'll be great. As other people "in the know" have said also.


The original subject was you insinuating that most *experts* feel he doesn't have what it takes in the NBA...

I said no they aren't, most feel he does....

You fail to find any articles that prove your point...


This isn't about whether I'm a homer and don't see his weaknesses...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> The original subject was you insinuating that most *experts* feel he doesn't have what it takes in the NBA...
> 
> I said no they aren't, most feel he does....
> 
> ...



Actually what i said was "SOME" say he might struggle. How that turned into "most experts feel he doesn't have what it takes is your mind protecting Morrison. And yes some "experts" do feel he'll struggle.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Actually what i said was "SOME" say he might struggle. How that turned into "most experts feel he doesn't have what it takes is your mind protecting Morrison. And yes some "experts" do feel he'll struggle.


The beauty of zags' position is that he can simply disregard any opinion contrary to his as coming from non-experts. Not entirely intellectually honest, but unassailable. 

Ed O.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm still waiting to read about these people who feel that he won't be a good NBA player...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> The beauty of zags' position is that he can simply disregard any opinion contrary to his as coming from non-experts. Not entirely intellectually honest, but unassailable.
> 
> Ed O.




Just annoying as ****


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Rip Hamilton is average?
> 
> He's a multiple all-star on a championship winning team...


RIP made his first AS team this year

STOMP


----------

